# Periodic mail destination



## tlc337 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello.  I have a question.  I have set my periodic jobs to email a different account than root by creating a /etc/periodic.conf instead of altering /etc/defaults/periodic.conf.

All the jobs obey this new setting except seemingly for /etc/periodic/security.  This job still send the email to root.  The other mail goes correctly to the new account (and even notes that the security mail comes separately).

I looked at the job, and I can't see anything different than the other jobs.  Any thoughts.  Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 29, 2010)

```
$ grep _output= periodic.conf 
daily_output="root"					# user or /file
daily_status_security_output="root"			# user or /file
weekly_output="root"					# user or /file
monthly_output="root"					# user or /file
```

You caught (overruled) all of these?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2010)

It's probably simpler just to redirect root's mail. Just edit /etc/aliases. If you modified it make sure you run `# newaliases`.


----------



## tlc337 (Jan 29, 2010)

That'll do it.

Thanks!


----------

